
Other half of Webhook. Collect, modify and forward - pushpendraw
https://viasocket.com
======
pushpendraw
would be great if could get few true feedbacks on this idea. We think that
every third party API has to be configured viaSOCKET.

~~~
brudgers
0: Providing access without requiring the user to sign up for an account would
make it easier for people to provide feedback.

1: The signup form suggests that there might be an approval process also
standing between an interested developer and access to the service.

2: What I am saying is deal with the problem of too much use when it occurs.
Don't optimize on it at the expense of collecting feedback for iteration.

3: If the future might include charging for an API key or some other form of
monetization or rate limiting, just be up front about that possibility now.

4: Alternatively, go out and sell it to customers and use their feedback.
Either way makes it easy for developers to use it immediately upon knowing
about it and to provide feedback.

5: To me, this is a B2B product. What I expect from a B2B salesperson is to
tell me what there product cannot do...perhaps even more than telling me what
it can do. I expect technical expertise in a B2B sales pitch that I don't
expect when looking at a consumer product.

6: ViaSocket is a technical product. Tell me what it is in technical terms.
Tell me what it isn't. Tell me how I can use it. Tell me how I cannot or
shouldn't use it or at least tell me the use case it was designed to address:
is the use case 10, 100, or 10.000 API calls.

7: If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN". Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

8: I recommend reducing or eliminating the signup before soliciting feedback
via Show HN and just focusing on showing people what it is.

Good luck.

